# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  تشريح ايفون 7

## nokiaphone

تشريح ايفون 7 كامل 
مع وظائف الاجزاء الداخلية

----------


## Aliloudz

شكرا

----------

